# Grouted Riprap



## purdueboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey. I am thinking of installing some grouted riprap as an energy dissapator for water coming out of a bunch of gutter drainpipes and a culvert pipe at a house. Currrently the pipes are discharging into a wooded ravine at the side of the house. The rainwater has eaten away a huge chunk of the slope. Anywho, I know what the end product needs to look like because I have seen it on plans before. But I have never actually done it. What is the process? Once I get the dirtwork done, can order up some grout from the local concrete batch plant and pour a bed of that, and then hurry and set all the riprap in the grout. Help me. Thanks.


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

Simple enough job when you have your earth works done,get some lean mix dry concrete and bed the first course of rock on this,then either stack the next layer on these and use some 1/2"-3/4" clean chip to fill in between the rocks and the clay,when you have attained your height haunch the last row with concrete to 3/4 way up the rock so you can cover it with topsoil,then point the front face if required.
The reason chip aggregate is used is that it is self compacting and allows the irregular faces of the rip rock to bed in safely and take the load of the top layer of stones so the whole structure is self supporting.


----------

